# نظام التصنيع المرنة "الآلية": Flexible Manufacturing System (FMS



## رمزة الزبير (17 نوفمبر 2013)

ن ظام التصنيع المرنة "الآلية":

Flexible Manufacturing System (FMS):

 أحد ملامح التطور في بيئة الإنتاج الحديثة هو التحول إلى الاتوماتيكية Automation والتي ترتب عليها تغير جذري في وقت وتكلفة الإعداد للإنتاج Set-up الأمر الذي يحقق للشركة الكثير من المنافع مثل المرونة الكبيرة في الإنتاج والاستجابة السريعة والفورية لطلبات العملاء فضلاً عن إرتفاع جودة المنتجات ،وإنخفاض تكاليفها، علاوة على زيادة الإنتاجية، حيث أنه بدلاً من الإنتظار عدة أسابيع حتى يمكن إعداد الآلات للانتقال من منتج لآخر، أصبح الزمن المطلوب الآن عدة دقائق معدودة وهو زمن تغيير برنامج الحاسب ،وهو مايترتب عليه إمكانية الانتقال من منتج لآخر بسرعة كبيرة وبالتالي عدم الحاجة إلى الإنتاج بكميات بيرة كما كان يحدث في الماضي وما يعنيه ذلك من تجنب التكاليف العالية والوقت الطويل اللازمين لعملية الإعداد التشغيل.

 وفي حالة الشركات الصناعية التي تعمل في ظل الآلية الكاملة حيث يتم إستخدام الحاسب في تصميم المنتج وإختيار تصميمه وتصنيعه والتحكم في التشغيل أتوماتيكياً فإنه يطلق على هذه النظم "نظم الإنتاج المتكاملة مع الحاسب".


 أخيراً فإن زيادة التحول إلى نظام التصنيع الآلية أدى إلى زيادة قدرة الشركات على إنتاج تشكيلات متنوعة ومتعددة من المنتجات.


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (16 أبريل 2014)

Flexible Manufacturing System


----------



## almohammdi (17 أبريل 2014)

انا خريج هندسة صناعية ممكن تفيدنا مفكرة مشروع تخرج


----------

